# Black Mountain and Royal Blue



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has rode at Black Mountain in SE Kentucky or Ride Royal Blue in Tennessee I live in West Tn not many places to ride around here.


----------



## crazy_maxx (Feb 8, 2010)

royal blue not a bad place to ride , check out brimstone its close to royal blue really nice area also


----------

